# تسعير مواد الفير والبيلمبينج



## اسلام نبيه (8 مارس 2016)

انا راجل مهندس جديد فى مجال التسعير واطلب منى ان اسعر مشروع جديد والصراحه بدات وعانيت علشان اجمع اسعار الحاجات بصورة صحيحه فااقتراحى ان اللى عندة اسعار فيتنج او مواسير سواء للفير والبملمنبج يتفضل يشارك وانا هابتدى احط الاسعار اللى قدرت اوصل ليها ولكم الشكر 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hyjqi3e4w9dlio4/fire+price.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7uuvfwwyxylosd2/tyco+price.pdf


----------



## اسلام نبيه (9 مارس 2016)

اسعار مواسير p.p.r


----------



## drmady (13 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (17 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

